# Watch out Oakly's Dad got a new Camera



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Congrad's on the new camera! Great pictures.


----------



## Ada'sMom (Jan 22, 2009)

Those are beautiful shots.. I love the one with all 8 paws off the ground! Enjoy your new toy


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I love them all, especially the third and last ones!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Love the pictures....congrats on th new camera.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

Those are great pictures!! Which camera did you get?


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

great pictures! love the action of jumping over the log.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Whooooo!!! Lucky you! Great shots - great camera!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It is a Canon EOS 50D with a 18-200mm lens with image stabilization. 



Jennifer said:


> Those are great pictures!! Which camera did you get?


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Those are some great action shots! Once you go dslr it's hard to go back. You seem to be handling it very well.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Great pictures of your boys....I love the 3rd one down of them on the rocks.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Rob, they're all fantastic photos, but I especially love that last running shot. Enjoy your new toy!


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Great shots! I can't choose my favorite one, I love them all.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome shots!! I LOOOVE Oakly's bunny ears pic!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

You learn quick....good pictures.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Awesome, awesome action shots.


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Your gain is our gain! Excellent shots and excellent camera choice. Digital photos are the way to go. We have over 10,000 photos now on the new computer (one year). There are humans in about 500 of those--the rest are dogs


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

*!*

Oh wow, this is great news! Your dogs deserve a new camera 

I want to see more pics, LOTS more pics!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They're great, Rob!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow, Rob - those are fabulous pictures! Now I'll enjoy your picture posts even more!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Great pictures!!
Looks like your boys had lots of fun "posing" for the camera!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow - some great shots!!! You REALLY splurged with a nice lense too.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow!! You got some great shots. I love them all. It looks like the boys had a great time too!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

*Having a little Fun...*


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice score on the camera! And some pretty awesome pics of the boys.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Kimm said:


>


More nice work Kim. That one could probably be cropped vertically so it would take less room.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

great shots! Congrats on new camera.Its great!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

awesome pics! Love the last one where both are airborne. So...which camera did you get? I wanna get one too


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Great pics. Good thing you have 2 great subjects to take shots of.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice camera for even better shots of the best boys in Maine!!!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I knew they could Fly!! Great Shots...The Boys really do pose nicely for you...I am surprised they don't look all that wet...Why?  Tailer would have been in the water...makes me shiver thinking about it!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> I knew they could Fly!! Great Shots...The Boys really do pose nicely for you...I am surprised they don't look all that wet...Why?  Tailer would have been in the water...makes me shiver thinking about it!


They both went for a quick swim. They are soggy in the last picture.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You are clearly a natural, those pics are awesome!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Those are great shots! Love the push me/pull me one.


----------



## cola3812 (Nov 29, 2009)

DSLR's are the best! Great for action shots! Your dogs are beautiful and look like they are thoroughly enjoying themselves. Make sure you have plenty of memory cards!!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Those guys have a blast running free. What great pictures.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Beautiful pics and what a blast they are having. Thanks for the smile they put on our face.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congrats on your new camera. All of them are great. The first one of Oakly, he looks like he is stalking Caue. And I love the one of them on the rock is gorgeous. They really can sail with no feet on the ground.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Prov31 said:


> Your gain is our gain! Excellent shots and excellent camera choice. Digital photos are the way to go. We have over 10,000 photos now on the new computer (one year). There are humans in about 500 of those--the rest are dogs


I'm glad I'm not the only one like that. Since getting my Cannon Xsi in August I've shot a little over 4000 photos in 4 months....all dogs.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Is there anything else to photograph. : I would be afraid to count the number of Gigabytes of dog pictures I have. With this new camera I think I will be buying some very big hard drives in the near future.



Sucker For Gold said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one like that. Since getting my Cannon Xsi in August I've shot a little over 4000 photos in 4 months....all dogs.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

wow, those are great...I love love love the last shot...they look so free and wild!! Great looking boys!


----------



## californiagirl (Dec 11, 2009)

last one is sooo neat! good job!


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Is there anything else to photograph? : I would be afraid to count the number of Gigabytes of dog pictures I have. With this new camera I think I will be buying some very big hard drives in the near future.


We had very few pictures of Rusty and I soooo regret not taking more. This time I'm making sure I takes lots and lots.

You will definitely need another hard drive or two....especially when you find out how much you love shooting in burst mode. I think you can shoot around 6 shots per second with yours...mine only does 3 per second. But when there's a lot of action going on I can easily shoot 150-200 photos in 10 or 15 minutes. So if the boys are being rowdy, it's possible that you could end up with upwards of 500 photos every 15 minutes.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm curious if you have tried indoor action shots such as in a gym and how it has worked?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> More nice work Kim. That one could probably be cropped vertically so it would take less room.


You can make yourself a nice banner! Never thought of that :doh:.


----------



## MelandEl (May 16, 2009)

great pics! gorgeous boys!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> You can make yourself a nice banner! Never thought of that :doh:.


Rob,

That photo wasn't for a signature. It can be resized or cropped, but I have a favorite and I will play with it later.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Beautiful photos, so crisp and clear. The dogs jump out of the photo-literally and figuratively!

As far as extra hard drives, I saw a 2.5 terabyte external hard drive on sale here (before Christmas) for less than $200. 

Every year we make a photo book of our dogs' year--putting our favorite photos in them as a keepsake coffee table type book. We just picked our 2009 edition up yesterday. This time I did something a little different. On our best photos I used the entire page for the layout, instead of the layouts where you can do several photos in a grouping. We both preferred the full page photos once we saw them in comparison to the others. Snapfish.com, Shutterfly.com, Costco.com and Samsphotoclub.com all offer great deals on 20 page photo albums for $19.99 up, depending on the number of extra pages and the cover you choose. We used Sams for this one because it's free shipping to the store. We are going to do a 5 year photo album for each dog using the full page layout with our favorite shots over the past 5 years. We'll probably make a copy for both dogs' foster parents too as a keepsake. 

Canon, Nikon, Pentax, Sony, Kodak--you can't go wrong with a good DSLR from one of those camera makers! I'm sure there are other companies too, but those are the ones I'm most familiar with that make great dslrs. These companies should sponsor this forum, underwriting all the costs, just from all the great photos and good word of post recommendations that are on here!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Actually, Rob, your new camera is a gift to all of us, lol!
And I looovvvee the burst feature 
Those are awesome shots of the boys


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Great pictures Rob! Well Done!
You have handsome subjects and great scenery....enjoy!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Fantastic pics, Rob! You are a natural. I'm definitely looking forward to seeing more! 



Prov31 said:


> We have over 10,000 photos now on the new computer (one year). There are humans in about 500 of those--the rest are dogs


I'm so glad I'm not the only one! I got called out on it at Christmas when someone said "why don't you take a picture of your sister or something for a change?". 



Oaklys Dad said:


> Is there anything else to photograph. : I would be afraid to count the number of Gigabytes of dog pictures I have. With this new camera I think I will be buying some very big hard drives in the near future.


I just got a 500GB hard drive for xmas because my computer is completely full of (dog) photos! I think you will be investing one soon.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My children commented when they looked at my photo album on Facebook. My oldest is going to be 30 and he is just too funny! I do have more photos of my dogs now that the kids are grown.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Those are really great! I think my camera has an action feature as well, but I haven't figured that out yet...


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

What fun! Great shots, great subjects too (hams) lol.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Great pics! Of course it helps to have the boys as models for you!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

great pics Rob, and I just looked the spec for that camera.................awesome !! I'm sure we are going to see some really amazing photo's and there'll be no going back to a compact camera now


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Loved the pictures!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh wow, great pictures! I love the one of them together and the last one where they are running.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

That third pic of them on the rock is a definite framer!!!!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

more flying ears! love it!!!!

Excellent pics!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Again such great shots of the boys!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Here you go...If you use it anywhere, I would suggest resizing it!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Awesome pictures! Kimm, that is a great picture that you put together.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow, these are awesome! My fav is the one of them on the rock!


----------

